# Wood River #62 low angle Jack Plane



## bobasaurus

Looks like a useful plane after some tweaking. Always been impressed by the wood river V3 line, and this looks like another good addition.


----------



## b2rtch

Jim,
Thank you for the review.
What do you use a tooth blade for?


----------



## Florida_Jim

> Jim,
> Thank you for the review.
> What do you use a tooth blade for?
> 
> - b2rtch


You use a toothed blade to aggressively remove material with less effort. Use for flattening or thinning a board. Follow up with a regular blade.


----------



## b2rtch

Back home ( France) I saw people using a tooth blade before gluing veneer to get more glue surface.
This is why I was asking


----------



## Florida_Jim

Lei-Nielsen makes fine toothed blades for their #112 large scraping plane, to use for veneering.


----------



## OSU55

I'm curious what you paid. The Stanley SW #62 can be had for $137 and is comparable. The WR lists for $199.


----------



## Florida_Jim

> I m curious what you paid. The Stanley SW #62 can be had for $137 and is comparable. The WR lists for $199.
> 
> - OSU55


I wanted a low angle jack. I agonized for while over which one. I came close to buying the LN jack.
When I checked out the new Woodriver 62 at my local Wood craft, I was pleased with the appearance and feel. The Wood craft store guy said that if I wasn't happy with it, I could bring it back no questions asked.
I compared the wood river to the Stanley 62 at the store. The Woodriver was noticeably better made.
The other reasons I didn't like the stanley were, bad reviews on this site, and other places. Also the lack of available blades. When I bought the plane, I bought a couple of extra blades. I sharpened one of the 25 degree blades with a "camber" , left the other 25 degree straight. I use the straight on a shooting board, and end grain. I also sharpened the 40 degree with a camber. I'm thinking about getting another 40 degree, and changing it to 50 degree, to kinda use as a "scraper".
I had a $25.00 valued customer coupon, so I paid about 175.00 + tax.

Jim


----------



## who8it

It's on my short list!


----------

